# Internet geht am Laptop, nicht aber am PC!?



## macskull (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin über Weihnachten mal wieder bei meiner Familie und habe jetzt folgendes Problem.
Der familiäre Router weigert sich schlicht sich mit meinem Rechner zu verbinden. Die Lan Leuchte blinkt lediglich gelb, aber es kommt nichts an. 
Gleiches passiert, wenn ich meinen alten Rechner anschließe. Beim Laptop meiner Mutter funktioniert das Teil aber anstandslos...auch über W-Lan bei meiner Schwester gibt es keine Probleme.
Desweiteren gab es die Probleme noch nicht immer. Der Router ist schon älter und früher hatte ich absolut keine Probleme. Zwar musste ich im Oktober den Router jedes mal neustarten, wenn ich meinen Rechner anschaltete, aber danach funktionierte es.
Jetzt aber geht es partout nicht. Zwar sind die Feiertage für die Familie, aber ich käm schon gerne innerhalb der nächsten Wochen ins Internet.
Hat irgendwer zufällig eine Idee, woran das plötzlich liegt?
Ich habe die Kabel auch schon alle überprüft...abdererseits können diese es auch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn am Laptop alles reibungslos klappt.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass sich im Router etwas verstellt hat, dass nun meinen Rechner blockt.
Von meinem Rechner aus kann ich darauf nicht zugreifen...zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie.
Kennt sich da jemand aus? Der Router ist von Zyxel.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir möglichst schnell helfen, bevor in 2 Tagen alle Läden zu haben (falls ich igendwas brauchen sollte). Vielleicht sogar einen neuen Router?

Mfg


----------



## Jimini (22. Dezember 2011)

Bekommst du denn überhaupt eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen? Manche Router bieten zudem eine Filterfunktion an, so dass sich nur bestimmte MAC-Adressen verbinden können, schau mal nach, ob ein solcher Filter aktiv ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## macskull (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann sich so was nachträglich installieren?
Jetzt mal ganz doof gefragt...wie schaue ich das nach. Ich kann von meinem Rechner aus nicht auf den Router zugreifen, oder muss man das nicht im Router nachschauen...sorry ich kenn mich mit Routern wirklich ziemlich mies aus.

Mfg


----------



## Jimini (22. Dezember 2011)

Bzgl. IP-Adresse:
Führe im Startmenü einmal "cmd" aus, dort in der Shell dann "ipconfig". Dort siehst du dann, ob du überhaupt eine Adresse zugewiesen bekamst.

Bzgl, Filter:
Zunächst brauchst du natürlich Zugriff auf was Webinterface des Routers, was ja mit den Systemen deiner Mutter und deiner Schwester möglich sein sollte. Dann schaust du einfach die Optionen durch, ob sich da etwas entsprechendes findet ("MAC-Filter").

MfG Jimini


----------



## macskull (22. Dezember 2011)

Also bei MAC Adressen im Router in der DHCP Einstellung stehen nur die beiden Laptops drin.

Bei der IP schaue ich mal nach.

Edit: also bei der ip Konfiguration steht "Medium getrennt"

Also er findet den Router nicht, oder dieser den Rechner nicht.


----------



## Jimini (22. Dezember 2011)

Wird eventuell nur den beiden Laptops der Zugriff gewährt, deinem Rechner aber nicht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## macskull (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist nicht ausgeschlossen...wie schaue ich das nach? und wie kann ich es umstellen, wenn dem so wäre?

Mfg


----------



## Jimini (22. Dezember 2011)

Das müsstest du in dem Menü sehen, das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da ich das Routermodell nicht kenne (beim Hersteller findest du zur Not sicherlich ein Handbuch zum Download).

Es sieht aber danach aus, als bekämst du einfach keine IP-Adresse zugewiesen. Schau dir mal die IP-Adressen der Laptops an (-> ipconfig) und gib dir eine aus dem selben Adressraum - haben die Laptop also beispielsweise 192.168.1.2 und 192.168.1.3, dann gibst du dir mal 192.168.1.4.
Als Nameserver / DNS-Server kannst du die IP-Adresse des Routers nehmen, welche du ebenfalls als Gateway einträgst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## macskull (22. Dezember 2011)

Die verwenden 33 und 34 (zumindest laut Router) hinten...blöde Frage...wo kann die ip Adressen einstellen?
Blöde Frage...und ich glaube auch, dass ich es mal konnte, aber ich finde es irgendwie nicht mehr...vielleicht sehe ich auch nur den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Mfg


----------



## Jimini (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich nutze kein Windows, daher kann ich es dir im Fall von - vermutlich - Windows 7 nicht sagen. Sowas findest du aber bei windows 7 netzwerkkonfiguration - Google-Suche

MfG Jimini


----------



## macskull (22. Dezember 2011)

Grad ein Kollege von mir gekommen...war ja nicht anders zu  erwarten...bei ihm geht es auch auf Anhieb...das kann ja wohl nicht wahr  sein.

Mfg


----------



## macskull (22. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann die ip Adresse im LAN ändern, das bringt mir nur wenig, da mir weiterhin gesagt wird, dass es keine Verbindung zum Router gibt...oh man...das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein. Ich stell die Zahlen ein, die der des Laptops bis auf die letzten Ziffer gleichen, aber er findet trotzdem den Router nicht...

Mfg


----------



## macskull (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab es leider immer noch nicht hinbekommen und mir fehlen langsam die Ideen, was ich noch probieren könnte.
Zu den aktuellen Fakten:
-3 verschiedene Laptops kommne ins Internet, 3 Festrechner und ein Netbook nicht
-Fehlermeldung ist immer die selbe...Kabel ist nicht an Netzwerkadapter "LAN-Verbindung" angeschlossen
-eigen gewählte ip Adressen funktionieren ebenfals nicht
-Rechner über LAN verbinden funktioniert tadellos
-Routerreset funktioniert aus irgendeinem Grund nicht...Plättchen am Router lässt sich auch mit Gewalt nicht reindrücken
-Routerreseteinstellung im Routermenu scheiter ebenfalls, da ich die Funktion nicht finde
-Routerneustart und Kabelwechsel brachte ebenfalls keinen Erfolg
-Rechner funktioniert an anderem Wohnort über Kabelinternet tadellos
-Probleme schienen bei einem Rechner angefangen zu haben, bei dem das Inetrnet mal ging und mal nicht...mittlerweile geht es gar nicht mehr
-eine merkwürdige Passwortfrage bei der Verbindung über WAN Miniport (PPOE) funktioniert auch mit keinem mir bekannten Routerpasswort

Hat noch irgendwer eine zündende Idee?
Würde mich über weitere Hilfe echt freuen. Danke an dieser Stelle schon mal Jimini für seine Hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## Jimini (23. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du ausschließen, dass es am Kabel oder am LAN-Port des Routers liegt? Mittlerweile gehen mir aber auch die Erklärungsmöglichkeiten aus, so leid es mir tut.

MfG Jimini


----------



## macskull (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Kabel ist das selbe, dass am Lapttop steckt, mit dem ich jetzt hier schreibe...also kann es das nicht sein...wäre aber die schönste Lösung^^
Die LAN-Ports habe ich alle vier mt dem Laptop getestet...gehen alle.
Als ich ins cmd ping 192.168.1.1 eingegeben hab um zu testen, bekomme ich beim meinem Rechner ein 100%iges Paketlost...beim Laptop genau das Gegenteil. Mein Rechner kann also überhaupt keine Verbindung zum Router aufbauen.

Ich hab mir einen neuen Router besorgt...den kann ich zumindest mit meinem Rechner ansteuern, allerdings bekomme ich den gar nicht konfiguriert, spricht aber dafür, dass es möglicherweise am Router liegt.

So ein merkwürdiges Problem hatte ich bis jetzt wirklich noch nie.

Mfg


----------



## macskull (25. Dezember 2011)

So, nachdem ich nun zum zweiten mal den Router gewechselt habe und diesen zwei mal installiert habe, funktioniert nun alles.
Warum es bei dem ursprünglichen Router nicht mehr bei allen Geräten ging, wird wohl sein Geheimnis bleiben.
Hauptsache ist, dass es nun wieder geht.
Danke dir nochmal für deine Hilfe und Frohe Weihnachten!

Mfg


----------

